

Anybody want to talk for a news story? - mercwiretap

I cover startups for the Mercury News and SiliconValley.com - I'm working on a story about how the startup ecosystem may have changed, especially for consumer startups, in the year since Facebook's (underwhelming) IPO. I know, for instance, it's a lot tougher to get funding for anything social. Have you had to pivot? Have you seen friends pack up and leave town? I'm reachable at pdelevett(at)mercurynews.com if you want to talk. Thanks - Peter @mercwiretap
======
nashequilibrium
You should start here first: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN9r1-ImSQc>

------
dezinelife
I guess you need to go to previous famous start ups those who are available on
HN. It's very hard to find a good news this way. Thanks.

